

Court Finds No Fair Use by Meltwater in News Aggregator Case - wasd
http://newsbreaks.infotoday.com/NewsBreaks/Court-Finds-No-Fair-Use-by-Meltwater-in-News-Aggregator-Case-88854.asp

======
lutusp
The linked Website needs serious help in its layout and font size choices.

